# Brinkman smoke n pit mod problems



## master_dman (Mar 20, 2008)

I really need to show some pics.. 

I got the brand new model.. and I'm a little perplexed on how to lower the stack.

The warming rack is right in the way.. and I don't want to take the warming rack off.. because that seems to be the only support for the weight of the lid.

I'll have to come up with another way to support the lid and lose the warming rack.

Anyone else have this problem and find a solution?


----------



## glued2it (Mar 20, 2008)

Doesn't your stack slide off?


----------



## ddave (Mar 20, 2008)

I went to the local muffler shop and had them cut a piece of 2-1/2 inch pipe with a slight flare so it would stay in the flange. 



Some of the older models had the flange on the inside so you could clamp something to the inside. Several people have used flexible dryer vent tubing for this.

I wouldn't be too concerned about not having the warming rack installed. It just rides on the bolts and hangs in the lid holes. It does not really offer any support for the lid.

Dave


----------



## domn8_ion (Mar 20, 2008)

You don't need the rack. Unless you want it. But it doesn't offer any support. You wil want to add some grate level thermometers. The one in the lid doesn't help much, but leave it in.


----------



## master_dman (Mar 25, 2008)

I removed the warming rack, but I could almost see one or both of the hinges snapping off because there just isn't any support for the lid when it's open.  Maybe it would have been OK.. but I wasn't gonna chance it.

I went to the local hardware store, and got some braided wire and screwed it between the two holes where the warming rack used to be.  Works like a charm.


----------



## ddave (Mar 25, 2008)

Does yours have a hinge?  Mine just has a shoulder bolt that goes through a "tab" in each back corner of the lid and screws into a threaded insert in the bottom half.  It is a fairly good size bolt and seems plenty sturdy.  The warming rack on mine doesn't seem to offer any structural stablility whatsoever.

It seems like there sure are a lot of variations on this model.

Dave


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 25, 2008)

Really not all that familiar with this smoker.  Did have one many, many snows ago,  but master did say he had a new model.   With my old one, the warming rack was usless and just got in the way, just like  Drowzy's.  And was held up by holes in the lid.  Maybe they "modified" the new model were the lid is supported by the warming rack now (found out too many smokers were throwing it away).  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Having pics to see would be a really big help BTW.


----------



## master_dman (Mar 25, 2008)

I need to play around and post some pics.. One of these days.!

I tooks pics of the mods.. and the Easter feast before, during and after.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 2, 2008)

The lowered stack.. and the hinge I put on to support the lid since the warming rack is gone now.

I also posted a pic showing my fire pit and smoke n pit side by side with my pre-burned apple wood ready for this weekends smoke, and my large score of apple wood stacked along the fence. !


----------



## k5yac (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't have the "new model" as you call it... mine is the snp Pitmaster Deluxe, which did not have a warming rack, but is otherwise fairly similar.  If you are interested in my mods (stack, digi probes, baffle) click on my mods link in my signature for photos and descriptions.


----------



## fred420 (Apr 2, 2008)

why are you operating the smoker so unlevel-saw bricks under non-wheeled legs? also saw no beer cans, a definite operational error...


----------



## master_dman (Apr 2, 2008)

Ah yes..  The property is slightly unlevel.. The juices were running to the wrong end.

All I had readily available were patio blocks that are way to thick.  I'll find something else to level it out soon enough.

....and believe me.. the beer bottles are there.. But to make the pics a little bit more aesthetically pleasing.. I threw them away before I took the shot.

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.  I live off the stuff.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 10, 2008)

Following Teeotee's lead.. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=15579&page=2

Here is the finished product.  

I decided to put the front rope gasket on the front side of the lip instead of on top.. since teeotee said the lid won't close all the way on his.

I made sure to get each little bit of grease and paint off down to bare metal so the cement would stick really good.

I started out with elbow grease, sandpaper, a file and a screwdriver..
I didn't even have a decent drill.. (I went out and bought one)

I quickly learned the right tools will save hours of work, and is much easier on the finger joints.

Waiting for a break in the rain, I'll go put the top back on and fire it up to cure it and see if I'm still leaking smoke.

More later.


----------



## master_dman (Apr 11, 2008)

It never did stop raining enough for me to fire it up and test it out.. but I did give the rope gasket several tugs in several places and it seems pretty solid.  I did put the lid back on and it looks like its a perfect fit.

I'm pretty confident that it'll last a few years.. lets hope I don't eat my words.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

Dom is  right, once you know the difference of the temp on the  lid therm, and relate it to the actual temp at the grate, you can just do the math without opening the lid to check!


----------



## anthony (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm new to this forum and looking for advise on mods for my smoke n pit. I have a good idea for the smoke stack but looking for some pics on the baffle for better ideas. I know there a probaly tons of advise on here but lookin for a quick way out.


----------



## ddave (Apr 11, 2008)

dman,

I need to do the same thing to my Smoke N Pit.  Did you use the flat tape or the round rope gasket?  Also, what size -- 1/2", 3/8", 5/8"?

Sorry to pry so much, but it is spring here and the HW stores have all of their woodstove stuff packed away.  I will have to order it sight unseen online.  Not much demand for woodstove repair kits when it's 70 to 80 degrees outside.

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## teeotee (Apr 11, 2008)

D-man good job there .... at least my efforts weren't totally in vein if someone has benefited 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 

Mine worked great for the initial cure, temp was probably up around 30 degress higher than normal with less charcoal. Was a few days later i had a problem. I'm sure it's because i skimped on the prep work and didn't get all the way back to bare metal. Should of read the label better i guess
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

I'll be interested to see the results.


----------



## wlbrz (Aug 31, 2008)

has anybody had leg problems on there smoke n pit professional. i have moved mine around so much over the years the leg studs wont tighten. im afraid it will fall over one of these days


----------



## linescum (Aug 31, 2008)

The mod i made to mine that works perfectly was buy a GOSM Big Block


----------



## wlbrz (Aug 31, 2008)

what can i say, bought it in 1996 on my 40th birthday. and it`s still in 1 piece except for wobbly legs. not going anywhere soon.


----------



## ddave (Sep 1, 2008)

If you like it, no need to toss it just because the legs are wobbly.  Mine isn't that old (yet) but what you might try is just drill through the legs and put a bolt through the bottom and entire leg.  Put a fender washer on the leg side and bend it to wrap around the leg, slap a locknut on and tighten 'er up.

I don't have your exact model but it seems like that would work on mine.

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## wlbrz (Sep 2, 2008)

i have been thinking about making a cart with 14 in steel wheels. northern tools has 14 and 20 in steel wheels like the bigger smokers. i keep coming up with different rolling cart ideas.


----------



## solar (Sep 10, 2008)

My neighbor gave me some old lawnmower wheels, I used a solid threaded 5/8" rod with washers, it tightened it up nicely and it doesn't wobble anymore.


----------



## wlbrz (Sep 12, 2008)

good idea, that would work on one side of mine. by my firebox both  leg studs that are in the leg have a broken weld on one side. our yard is by the cornfield and it is very rough. i even thought about mounting it in a yard cart and move it with the mower. if i could get 2 new legs i would do the wheels.


----------



## master_dman (Sep 14, 2008)

My rope gasket didn't stay on as well as I liked.

Along the back is still fine, but the sides and front fell off.

So now I just stuff the rope gasket into the crevice along the sides.
Kinda the jury rigged way of doing it.. but it seems to work fine.
I just have to re-stuff the gasket in there every time I open the lid.

You would think the engineers at Brinkman and Chargrill would figure this out and do something about the leaky lids.


----------



## daboys (Sep 14, 2008)

master_dman;259910 said:
			
		

> My rope gasket didn't stay on as well as I liked.
> 
> Mine didn't stay on either. I just ended up taking it off completly. Haven't noticed a diff in temps at all with it off.


----------



## bevobus (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey all, I'm new to the forum.  I've got a new SnP.  I've only fired it up once now to cure it, and there was definitely a bit of smoke coming out from between the lid and the bottom.  It really needs some sealing.  I'm going to go talk to the BBQ shop later this week and see what they recommend or if there is a gasket I might be able to assemble.  I am wondering if anyone has ever considered or tried using a high temperature sealant like this http://www.tremcosealants.com/indust...tail.asp?id=27.  It is my understanding that Silcone is not toxic, so I don't see how there would be any problems with using it.  I would also think that it would have a much greater bond than using glue on that wire rope.

Thoughts????


----------



## ddave (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought about sealing mine but then decided not to after reading about other members frustrations.  The deal closer was when Capt Dan pointed out that we we were all concerned about some smoke and heat escaping around the lid when we have a 3" hole in the top anyway.  So I figured . . . why bother.

I also figure, based on my tastes and that of my family, that if I have smoke coming out under the lid, the smoke is too heavy and I need to back off.  I use it as a guide to find the appropriate level of TBS.  But then some may like it smokier than me and my friends.

Just my opinion.

Dave


----------



## coyote-1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Well heck, that kind of sensible thinking ruins the whole hobby now doesn't it... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









I think that, perhaps, a few gentle but strategic taps with a ballpeen hammer might work wonders for this 'problem'.


----------

